# Zufallszahl ohne Wiederholung RND



## aquila (31. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Community,

leider ist mein VB schon ein wenig eingerostet. Wie muss ich mein kleines Script erweitern um es zu schaffen, dass keine Zahl doppelt generiert wird?


```
Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()

wieviel = InputBox("Wieviel Zufallszahlen werden benötigt?", "How much?")

For I = 1 To wieviel
Randomize -Timer
zufallszahl = Int(5 * Rnd)

Open "C:\test.txt" For Append As #1
Write #1, zufallszahl

Close

Next

MsgBox "FERTIG!"

End Sub

Private Sub CommandButton2_Click()
Unload Me
End Sub

Private Sub UserForm_Click()

End Sub
```

Danke schon mal jetzt für eure Hilfe...


----------



## Maik (1. August 2008)

Hi,

deine Frage ist im "Visual Basic"-Forum besser aufgehoben, als im "vB-Testforum", denn das  "vB" steht für vBulletin 

mfg Maik


----------



## Alex F. (1. August 2008)

Da du eine komplett neue einzigartige Idee hattest und scheinbar auch nicht weisst, dass es so etwas wie eine Suchfunktion gibt habe ich diese mal für dich genutzt und betrachte diesen Thread damit als erledigt und würde darum bitten ihn auch so zu markieren.

Hier die Links

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visual-basic/297916-tombola-losbox-weiter-mit-button.html?
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visua...urch-makro-fuellen.html?highlight=lottozahlen

Grüsse bb


----------

